# Band saw upgrades;



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I made a circle cutting jig for my BS and took off the rails for the fence which I hated fro day one. So now I need a fence. I know several companies make them and I would like to hear from those that have up graded their fence. I do very little resawing but if I did the max would be around 8" or so.

Also I was wondering about an upgrade for the guides. I think Carter is the most well known. Advice wanted.

My saw is a Grizzly 14"


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Prior to my 17" Grizzly, I ran the snot out of an Craftsman 12". I picked up a Kreg fence (typically for 14" saws, but I made it work on my 12") Actaully worked out pretty well. Handled resaw work very well. Up to 6"s. They offer a 4.5" and 7" resaw guide if needed

https://www.kregtool.com/store/c48/saw-attachments/p86/precision-band-saw-fence/

https://www.kregtool.com/store/c48/saw-attachments/p87/4frac12-resaw-guide/

https://www.kregtool.com/store/c48/saw-attachments/p88/7-resaw-guide/

Never owned em, but I have NEVER heard anything negative from anyone about Carter guides and stabilizers (not reviews, but first hand accounts)


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

I added the Carter Stabilizer guides to my 17" Grizzly. It works great for blades 1/4" and smaller.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Don 
I went with Carter products , I have magfence 1, the magfence 2 looks like it would be easier to adjust


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the cool blocks,and ceramic thrust bearing on both my band saws, I upgraded the 14" to a Keig fence and really like it.
Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> I like the cool blocks,and ceramic thrust bearing on both my band saws, I upgraded the 14" to a Keig fence and really like it.
> Herb


So Herb where did you buy the cool blocks,and ceramic thrust bearings.?


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I use the Kreg fence and the carter guides on my Jet 14" band saw. I use this saw mainly for resawing. Both of these have worked well for this application.

Frank


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

My Ridgid 14" BS was set up for cool blocks on the sides of the blade so I replaced them with ceramic blocks.
Ridgid 14? SpaceAge Ceramics Guide Blocks Set | eBay

The thrust bearing was a ball bearing that ran on the side of the race, which I never figure out why. so replaced it with a ceramic disc that doesn't turn, the blade wears a groove in it and guides the blade.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Ceramic+g...s-amazon.com/images/I/41DpPvQa17L._SL160_.jpg

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> My Ridgid 14" BS was set up for cool blocks on the sides of the blade so I replaced them with ceramic blocks.
> Ridgid 14? SpaceAge Ceramics Guide Blocks Set | eBay
> 
> The thrust bearing was a ball bearing that ran on the side of the race, which I never figure out why. so replaced it with a ceramic disc that doesn't turn, the blade wears a groove in it and guides the blade.
> ...


Thanks Herb. The blade runs on the side of the bearing on mine also.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Never made sense to me as I would think that the top edge and the bottom edge would fight each other. If you notice the old bearing is blue from heat and quite rough from the blade scuffing it up.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just sold my Delta, which I'd upgraded with Carter Guides (loved them) and a Kreg fence. Both performed better than I'd hoped. My new saw, a Laguna Fourteen/12, has ceramic guides, which is even better than the Carter Guides. But tracking is all about tuning the saw, preferably using the Snodgrass method.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Just sold my Delta, which I'd upgraded with Carter Guides (loved them) and a Kreg fence. Both performed better than I'd hoped. My new saw, a Laguna Fourteen/12, has ceramic guides, which is even better than the Carter Guides. But tracking is all about tuning the saw, preferably using the Snodgrass method.


Snodgrass is the top man when it comes to band saws.


----------



## bozara (Jun 23, 2017)

You can also go directly to SpaceAge Ceramics website to order. Looks like they have guide blocks and thrust bearings for dozens of saw models.


----------

